# 2011 Ford Excursion (converted F350)



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

2011 F350 Lariat CC 6.2l v8 loaded - about 106,100 miles. Professionally converted to an Excursion right from the factory in 2010. Was my daily driver until April 2019; now just a back up vehicle used mainly for plowing my personal driveway.

Suspension is stock; just looks lifted because it has the stock one ton suspension.

Third row seat in it.

Great condition - has some rust on the door bottoms, rockers, and fenders to deal with. Rear sensors died after warranty, so didn't replace since it has a rear camera. A/C has a leak that needs to be fixed.

Just passed NYS inspection; all major work and maintenance done at the dealer. Never been in an accident

Asking $25,000. Blue book as a pick up in fair condition is $30,000-$35,000. Conversion company recently sold a similar 2011 conversion with an ask of $57,000 (was a diesel, more mileage, better body condition).

Also available 8.6' Western MVP plow with wings and studded Duratracs on separate rims for winter; only selling these if the truck sells.

located in Central NY 13104


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

seville009 said:


> 2011 F350 Lariat CC 6.2l v8 loaded - about 106,100 miles. Professionally converted to an Excursion right from the factory in 2010. Was my daily driver until April 2019; now just a back up vehicle used mainly for plowing my personal driveway.
> 
> Suspension is stock; just looks lifted because it has the stock one ton suspension.
> 
> ...


Not really a Ford guy, but I'm a Suburban guy. Wow, I like. GLWS, looks like a clean conversion.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Truck is sold.....thread can be closed.


----------

